
How to Achieve Your Goals by Changing the Way You Surf the Web - stakent
http://www.doshdosh.com/how-to-achieve-your-goals/
======
asher
Excellent article. For some time I have felt the need for this, but not acted
on it.

Can anyone compare the merits of the proposed tools? Also, how does Zotero
compare?

------
paraschopra
Good to see DoshDosh writing articles again. His articles are very
informative, insightful and large by normal web standards. I like huge blog
posts.

